# disable dvd player when dvd is mounted



## lr9798 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello,

Does anyone know if there is a way to stop DVD Player from opening when a DVD is mounted in the drive? I have created a DVD hybrid and would like to give users the option to open the enhanced file and not play the plain dvd (for set top players) Problem is when users put in DVD, DVD Player automatically opens the plain DVD. Is their code that I can put on the disc to stop the player from opening?

any help is appreciated!


----------



## symphonix (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes. Go into System Preferences --> CDs and DVDs --> Set "Video DVDs" to "Do nothing"


----------



## lr9798 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Thanks for the answer. I meant is there a way I can disable it from a (file / program ) on the DVD-ROM. The disc will go to clients, I can't have them change their settings. I am looking for a way to over ride that auto start.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 20, 2006)

No, there is no way to do that because it's a preference of the user's machine and user account, not a function of the DVD disk.  If the user wants video DVDs to auto-play when they're inserted, there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## lr9798 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I will include instructions for clients in a readme file and on the disc art as well so they can disable the auto start.


----------



## texanpenguin (Feb 26, 2006)

Why do you want them to disable the auto-start? If it's a video disc, why shouldn't they open it in DVD player? If it isn't, it will just mount on the desktop like other non-video DVDs.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 26, 2006)

It sounds like he wants the DVD to be usable either on the computer (where an enhanced video will play, like a Shockwave or Flash presentation) or on a set-top DVD player (where the normal VIDEO_TS folder will be played instead of the enhanced version).

Mac OS X won't know this, so as soon as the volume with the VIDEO_TS is mounted, DVD Player automatically launches and starts playing the portion meant to be viewed on a set-top DVD player and TV combo.


----------



## lr9798 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats right I was hoping to have the video run on set top players and the enhanced on the computer. Right now I have to have people close the video and click the application.


----------

